# ChrisNCT's Picture Thread # 2 ... New T's & Molts



## ChrisNCT (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a new thread since the other one takes forvever to load now with lots of high res photos


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Yay for a new picture thread, but Chris... where are the pics?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 22, 2007)

*New T's 04-22-2007*

I cam home happy as usual from White Plains Show.   

Here's what I got :

*Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore Blue"*






*Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore Blue"*






*Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore Blue"*






*Haplopelma lividum "Cobalt Blue"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Acanthoscurria geniculata "Giant White Knee"*






*Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pinktoe"*






* 30 Hysterocrates sp. spiderlings*






*Nhandu coloratovillosus"Brazilian Black and White"*






*And two non Inverts*

2 High Pink Boa Contrictors Male and Female


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice new additions! When you buy Ts, or animals for that matter, you buy alot! 

Whats the sex of the emilia? Looks exactly like my female.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 22, 2007)

yep...female


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

I was curious, how many Ts you at now? You must have alot.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 22, 2007)

lol..not as many as I used to have but I am getting there. I have close to 150 or so now. I'll hope to be bewteen 1000-2000 by end of summer when I finish my 10'x20' garage (critter room)


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> lol..not as many as I used to have but I am getting there. I have close to 150 or so now. I'll hope to be bewteen 1000-2000 by end of summer when I finish my 10'x20' garage (critter room)


WOAH!  That is insane! 1000-2000 by the end of the summer. I can't imagine taking care of so many Ts. Whats your favorite species?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 22, 2007)

Why,,,I never thought anyone would ask..   _G. rosea_ "Chilean Rose Hair)of coarse!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Really? That is my favorite T as well, they are severely underrated. When the imports and exports of them are cut off, they are gonna be in high demand, watch they'll see. They'll all see.. haha.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 22, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Why,,,I never thought anyone would ask..   _G. rosea_ "Chilean Rose Hair)of coarse!


haha!nice additions there chris.good seein ya today man


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Apr 23, 2007)

Novak said:


> Really? That is my favorite T as well, they are severely underrated. When the imports and exports of them are cut off, they are gonna be in high demand, watch they'll see. They'll all see.. haha.


I like this species as well, as it was my first adult t.. (adopted), and while she is mean as heck, she bred readily with a male on loan and produced over 200 healthy spiderlings!! crazy me decided to put the male back in with her and it seems her rump is getting huge again ...I'm going to be rich soon ... HAHAHA but really though I enjoy breeding to reduce wc animals


----------



## AlainL (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice pics too man!

Thanks for sharing .

Take care!

Alain


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Molts 04-25-2007*

I've had some new molts recently

*A. versicolor 1.5"*





*A. versicolor 1.5"*





*N. chromatus 3.5"*





*T. gigas 1.5"*





*T. gigas 1.5"*


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2007)

wow man those taps are nice!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics as usual Chris, your_ N. chromatus _is looking pretty!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics Chris. I completely agree with you and Novak on the G. rosea. They are in very High demand now but they are over looked because they are so abundant. Wait untill there is a lul in the supply and the price will probably better than tripple what they are now.

We want more pics.


----------



## markface (Apr 26, 2007)

sweet pics . i think i need to get some more T's


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome pics. your Cyriopagopus sp is looking real good and I like your N.chromatus too


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 28, 2007)

*04-26-2007 New Molt*

I had one of my big P. regalis females molt a few days ago and snapped some pics today. She approx 7" legspan now.

Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 28, 2007)

Just got back from the critter room where I was getting to know my 6" female P. regalis. She is sometimes in a good mood so I took advantage of it to interact with her.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful spiders! That is one huge _P. regalis_!


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 10, 2007)

*10 new T's in from Botar*

Many thanks to Botar I got me 10 new T's.







*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue"*






*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue"*






*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue"*






*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue"*






*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*


----------



## P. Novak (May 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions Chris! Are you planning on breeding those species when they get older?


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 10, 2007)

Thanks!

I will breed just about anything. These will be breeders in the future.


----------



## syndicate (May 10, 2007)

chris that regalis is a beauty!nice new additions aswell ;]


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 25, 2007)

Many thanks for the 4 guys who shipped me high quality goods....I have many new additions.

*Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata) * 






*Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)* 






*Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia) *






*Panama Blond (Psalmopoeus pulcher) *






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)* 






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei) *






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei) *






*Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei) *






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi) *






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi) *






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi) *






*Oklahoma Brown (Aphonopelma hentzi) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor) *






*Asian Fawn (Chilobrachys huahini)* 






*Fiery Redrump (Lasiodora difficilis) *






*Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana) *






*Pamphobeteus sp. Type II “Ecuadorian Purple Bloom” *






*Non T's*

*Israeli Deathstalker (Leurius quinquestriatus) *






*Israeli Deathstalker (Leurius quinquestriatus) *






*Israeli Deathstalker (Leurius quinquestriatus) *






*Buthid sp.*






*Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator)*






*Vaejovis spp. “AZ” *






*Black Tip Thicktail Scorpion (Parabuthus Liosoma) *






*Arizona Desert Hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis) *






*Rusty Scorpion (Babycurious Jacksoni) * 






*Southern Black Widow (Latrodectus mactans)*






*Western Black Widow (Latrodectus hesperus)*






*Western Black Widow (Latrodectus hesperus)*






*Western Black Widow (Latrodectus hesperus)*






*Western Black Widow (Latrodectus hesperus)*






*Western Black Widow (Latrodectus hesperus)*






*Brown Widow (Latrodectus geometricus)*






*Hobo Recluse Spider (Loxosceles apachea)*






*Brown Recluse (Loxosceles reclusa)*


----------



## syndicate (Jul 25, 2007)

nice additions man!


----------



## luna (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so jealous!  

My family would never let me get away with keeping things that hot!!! They are beautiful.  I'll just have to keep looking at your pictures of them.


----------



## regalis (Jul 26, 2007)

I love that imperator and arizonensis !   very nice


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new additions to your family bro, Heck now im in the mood for some shopping lol


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 26, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> *Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana) *


look at that bum!!!!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys... it's been 2 days now of unpacking and they are all finally in homes!

Now time to plan the next order.


----------



## K MUELLER (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris, DUDE NICE HAUL!!!!!!!   Now are you still gonna have room for my ''baby'' Girl  (7'' Salmon birdeater)??? Later-Karl


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes I do Karl!

I got a Cage ready for her!   We'll take care of it this weekend. 

Cool?


----------



## K MUELLER (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris, sounds good,you know my ''number'',good luck with all the new ''kids''
P.S.  When are you going to open your museum for all us T nuts,to visit???:? 
Karl


----------



## massmorels (Jul 27, 2007)

your maculata is a male.. nice pics though!


----------



## bellemorte1989 (Jul 27, 2007)

massmorels said:


> your maculata is a male.. nice pics though!


I was just going to post that... he looks to be of mature coloration too.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep...the H. maculata is a matured male. And the L. parahybana molted last night.


----------



## Ando55 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow it's a motherload of additions, they all look great Chris! I love your emilia btw. Everyone looks like to be in tiptop condition.


----------



## froggyman (Jul 28, 2007)

got any pics of the molted salmon pink?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice man, but just FYI, your "P. liosoma" is actually another L. quinquestriatus and the "Buthid sp" is a P. liosoma.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanx David.


----------



## stubby8th (Jul 31, 2007)

Chris - I am glad I stopped by to see your thread. You have added a lot of great  pics and species! (especially those good-lookin' hentzi's)

Keep 'um coming bro!


PS. After viewing all your fun, I'm feeling my arachnohaulism really flairing. Watch for more pics in my thread soon!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 9, 2007)

*New T's*

Just posting some new stuff I just took in.

20 Venezuelan Suntigers + 10 Malaysian Earthtiger






*20 Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia) spiderlings*






*10 Malaysian Earthtiger (Cyriopagopus schioedtei) spiderlings*






*Skeleton Tarantula (Ephebopus murinus) 5" Female*






*Skeleton Tarantula (Ephebopus murinus) 5" Female*






*Skeleton Tarantula (Ephebopus murinus) 4 1/2" Female*






Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata) 5" Female






*And Chris (Syndicate) ..this one is for you!

Avicularia versicolor 4" Female*


----------



## syndicate (Aug 9, 2007)

aww i miss my girl hehe.hope u like those irminia and shioedetei tho  
great species!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 21, 2007)

Some new additions today!

*Theraphosa blondi "Goliath Birdeater"*











*Grammostolla pulchra "Brazilian Black"*











*Poecilotheria rufilata "Redslate Ornamental"*






*Poecilotheria ornata "Fringed Ornamental"*






*Heteroscodra maculata "Ornamental Baboon"*






*Heteroscodra maculata "Ornamental Baboon"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican RedKnee"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






Non-T:

_S. polymorph_


----------



## syndicate (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome pulchra!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 9, 2007)

I just got back from the White Plains show and thanks to several people & vendors...I have a little assortment.

Nice seeing you guys today..... Chris, JT , Anastasia, Frank and Tommy!

*Whitetoe (Avicularia metallica)*






*Whitetoe (Avicularia metallica)*






*King Baboon (Citharischius crawshayi)*






*French Guyana Bluefang (Ephebopus cyanognathus)*






*Stent Birdspider (Phlogius sp. Stent's)*






*Stent Birdspider (Phlogius sp. Stent's)*






*Eunice Whistling Spider (Phlogius sp. "Eunice")*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*






*Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)*


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 9, 2007)

gatta love em Rosies  
Ooooh, bluefang is look awesome :drool:


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow those _Phlogius sp. Stent's _sure are leggy, I've never even heard of those before. Awesome new additions Chris!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 11, 2007)

New items in today....


*Poecilotheria pedersoni  "Pedersen's Ornamental" matured male*






*Poecilotheria pedersoni  "Pedersen's Ornamental" female*






*Brachypelma vagans  "Mexican Redrump" matured male*






*Brachypelma vagans  "Mexican Redrump" female*






*Chilobrachys fimbriatus  "Indian Violet"  matured male*






*Nhandu chromatus  "Brazilian Red & White" matured male*






*Nhandu chromatus  "Brazilian Red & White" female*






*Nhandu coloratovillosus "Brazilian Black and White"  female*






*Grammostola auerostriata  "Chaco Golden Knee" female*






*Grammostola auerostriata  "Chaco Golden Knee" male*






*Aphonopelma sp. "New River " female*


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, all I can say, Chris, u gettin real big


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 18, 2007)

*Some new items!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a couple new additions....



*Chilobrachys guangxiensis  "Chinese Fawn"*






*Chilobrachys guangxiensis  "Chinese Fawn"*






*Avicularia versicolor "Antillies Pinktoe"*






*Avicularia versicolor "Antillies Pinktoe"*






*Brachypelma auratum "Mexican Flameknee"*






*Brachypelma auratum "Mexican Flameknee"*






*Brachypelma auratum "Mexican Flameknee"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican Redknee"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican Redknee"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican Redknee"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican Redknee"*






*Brachypelma smithi "Mexican Redknee"*






*Brachypelma klassi "Mexican Pink"*






*Brachypelma klassi "Mexican Pink"*






*Brachypelma klassi "Mexican Pink"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma emilia "Mexican Painted Leg"*






*Brachypelma albiceps "Mexican Golden Red Rump"*






*Brachypelma albiceps "Mexican Golden Red Rump"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*





*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*







*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Brachypelma boehmei "Mexican Fireleg"*






*Ceratogyrus bechuanicus "Curved Horn Baboon"*






*Grammostola aureostriata "Chaco Golden Knee"*






*Grammostola aureostriata "Chaco Golden Knee"*






*Ephebopus auatuman "Brazilian Emerald"*






*Lasiodora parahybana "Brazilian Salmon Pink"*






*Grammostola pulchra "Brazilian Black"*






*Grammostola pulchra "Brazilian Black"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*






*Sericopelma rubronitens  "Panama Red Rump"*





*
Chromatopelma cyaneopubecens "Green Bottle Blue" (Thank you Ryan!      )*






*Citharischius crawshayi "King Baboon"*






*Citharischius crawshayi "King Baboon"*






*Citharischius crawshayi "King Baboon"*






*Citharischius crawshayi "King Baboon"*






*Citharischius crawshayi "King Baboon"*






*Megaphobema robustum  "Colombian Giant Redleg"*






*Megaphobema robustum  "Colombian Giant Redleg"*






*Megaphobema robustum  "Colombian Giant Redleg"*






*Megaphobema robustum  "Colombian Giant Redleg"*






*Megaphobema robustum  "Colombian Giant Redleg"*


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple new additions!??  Damn Chris when you buy, you go huge. How many in that order total?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW!  
that is quite an addition  
verey nice!


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 19, 2007)

Good God Chris. I think you're wipeing out this hobby by yourself!  Yeah right, a couple more huh? I want to see some pics of that spider room now bro. Its gotta be gam packed by now.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 20, 2007)

Chris, how big is that A. versicolor you are holding?  My female is so small and just doesn't seem to get any bigger. She's already produced one sac and is only about 3" and didn't seem to gain any size with her last molt.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 20, 2007)

MindUtopia said:


> Chris, how big is that A. versicolor you are holding?  My female is so small and just doesn't seem to get any bigger. She's already produced one sac and is only about 3" and didn't seem to gain any size with her last molt.


There are two versi's  ...biggest one is about 4 1/4"



Austin S. said:


> Good God Chris. I think you're wipeing out this hobby by yourself!  Yeah right, a couple more huh? I want to see some pics of that spider room now bro. Its gotta be gam packed by now.


I'm not trying to wipe out the whole hobby... just some of it. I'll have pics soon when I get bac to my house. I'm been working 22 hours days armed here at work due to scumbags theft of scrap materials. It will be nice to get my life back.



Anastasia said:


> WOW!
> that is quite an addition
> verey nice!


Thanks      Tell Bill hi!   



P. Novak said:


> A couple new additions!??  Damn Chris when you buy, you go huge. How many in that order total?


I do go huge! There was something like 75 adults and juvies and about 15 slings.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 20, 2007)

nice one chris!:clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 5, 2008)

*5 New additions... 4 T's and 1 non-T*

Here they are.......

I would say Rose Hairs but unsure. Either way..just pets.





















Last is my new Savanna Monitor


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pictures 1 & 3 look like grammostola rosea RCF, 2 & 4 look like grammostola rosea (normal).  They're very pretty, and I like your monitor!


----------



## common spider (Jan 5, 2008)

When you said 75 + the other I have been trying to do the math in my head and it has to be at least $1000+ for that many animals at one time.


You must have one hell of a job.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris how on earth do you keep from having outbreaks of mites?  More so, how the heck would you control them in a collection so large?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 6, 2008)

common spider said:


> When you said 75 + the other I have been trying to do the math in my head and it has to be at least $1000+ for that many animals at one time.
> You must have one hell of a job.


I buy in groups to increase chances of offspring and to make up in shipping costs.



Bigboy said:


> Chris how on earth do you keep from having outbreaks of mites?  More so, how the heck would you control them in a collection so large?


I have had nothing but allot of good luck. In the past, I only had one issue when I got an order in and the T had nematodes in the mouth region.Good thing that I had the package shipped to my work and noticed it there. I brought it home and placed it in the freezer. I did not go anywhere near my garage where my T's are kept with that T.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 9, 2008)

*New T and B. vagans sack hitting 1st instar.*

Here is my new baby girl. She a Eupalaestrus campestratus "Pink Zebra Beauty". Thanks Ter!












Here the 1st instar Brachypelma vagans that is in the incubator. Not too many eggs made it to post embreyos, but the ones that did are making it to 1st instar now. Here they are!


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohh, you got one of my faves, E. camp. She's a beauty!! Congrats!

Jen


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Some new additions for this weekend*



pinkzebra said:


> Ohh, you got one of my faves, E. camp. She's a beauty!! Congrats! Jen


Thanks Jen! She is great, nice and handleable! I am glad I got her. I will be looking for more of them.

Here's some new additions for this weekend:

Haplopelma hainanum "Chinese Black Earth Tiger"  Female   approx 5"






_Haplopelma lividum_ "Cobalt Blue"  Female   approx 5"


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful haps, especially that hainanum :drool:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice additions! But what's the difference between H. schmidti and H. hainanum? Looks like H. schmidti to me... :?


----------



## ton (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes Sietse it is a H.schmidti on the first pic :clap:


----------



## bloodred1889 (Nov 12, 2012)

youve got nearly exactly the same collection of tarantulas i have 
so nice collection


----------

